# Tight turns - inside or outside?



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You need to use your outside leg. You want the shoulder to move over and turn over the hocks. If you put your inside leg on the horse and mover the hip over you are disengaging the rear and the horse is pulling himself around the turn. NOT GOOD. You want the horse driving from the rear in just about every thing they do. Now having a horse who will give to pressure not matter what or where is a good thing, however you need to use the correct cues for the given task.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> You need to use your outside leg. You want the shoulder to move over and turn over the hocks. If you put your inside leg on the horse and mover the hip over you are disengaging the rear and the horse is pulling himself around the turn. NOT GOOD. You want the horse driving from the rear in just about every thing they do. Now having a horse who will give to pressure not matter what or where is a good thing, however you need to use the correct cues for the given task.


Absolutly right and applies to English or western.

Using the inside foot is a what I call a basic/beginner stage usage. When you understand what you are doing and what the horse is doing you will use more advanced aids and it WILL be the outside, not the inside.


----------



## icreatedseth (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, I see.

It always helps to know the "why" of things, rather than just "because it's the right way to do it".

Thanks you guys.


----------

